# Question about emulsion hardener



## singler3 (Aug 23, 2007)

I was wondering how to use emulsion hardener. I am printing with water based inks and want to make my screens more permanent as the image seems to be washing out after several washes. I purchased some hardener - kopimask fixaplast but all it says is dillute with water and Chemical catalyser for emulsions of water based inks.. Not really sure how to use it.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

your best bet is to contact the manufacturer of the catalyst.


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

get some advice from the supplier.


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

Instructions for Ulano hardeners.
Stencil Treatment Chemicals for Screen Making Degrease Stencil Haze Removal

Ulano products use a mild acid that chemically locks up the stencil. You coat the dried stencil after processing with a sponge and for best results, dry for 24 hours.

Did you choose Fixaplast because you are in Spain?


----------



## singler3 (Aug 23, 2007)

RichardGreaves said:


> Instructions for Ulano hardeners.
> Stencil Treatment Chemicals for Screen Making Degrease Stencil Haze Removal
> 
> Ulano products use a mild acid that chemically locks up the stencil. You coat the dried stencil after processing with a sponge and for best results, dry for 24 hours.
> ...


Thanks for the response, I have contacted the supplier but have not heard back from them yet. I will try and follow the instructions for the Ulano hardeners as I'm guessing the products would be similar. I choose Fixaplast cause thats what my local suppliers sells, I am in Australia.


----------



## jundogg (Jul 20, 2007)

how about burning your screen again for several minutes or letting it under the sun for some time. would that do the trick?


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

jundogg said:


> how about burning your screen again for several minutes or letting it under the sun for some time.


You MAY be able to expose unexposed sensitizer if you make sure *the stencil is dry first*,or you're wasting your time for the same reason you must dry any stencil. Moisture in the stencil BLOCKS the cross link action of the sensitizer.


----------

